# Restoring old PPI



## papabearsc (Oct 2, 2010)

I have an old PPI pc4100 and pc2300 that I would like to use in my upcoming build but they are in bad shape cosmetically.

I could easily strip them down and repaint them, but I love the original charcoal color and the PPI logos. Is this silkscreened on? How do I replicate this?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Look into changing out the old capacitors first. A pretty amp is no good with leaky or blown caps on the inside.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

The lettering is silk screened on.
I have thought of taking the amp to a sign shop and have them scan the end caps to be able to replicate the lettering with a vinyl transfer.
I'm sure others have better ideas.


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

i am on a strict budget so i got some clear tape over the letters and numbers on a soundstream rubicon 604 and soundstream 644s. i then used the pointed edge of some small scissors and cut around the silk screening letters and numbers and proceeded to paint away with the closest blue spray can paint i could find to soundstreams blue. actually there was a dull blue closer to soundstreams but i wanted a glossy look and so far everyone who has seen them likes them better. it was cheap and i am satisfied.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

The original was screened on but I have yet to locate a shop that can do it and I would imagine it to be very costly on a 2 amp basis. I would strip the sinks and either paint or re-powdercoat them. If you paint them, you might need to bake them for a little bit to make sure the paint is fully cured. Vinyl graphics are pretty cheap and you can clear coat over the top of them. However, it's not easy to cut the letters really small (like 1/8" or smaller for the end plates)...I know this because I used to cut vinyl all the time. I am "retired" from the business but I own my own vinyl cutting machine (plotter) and do PPI vinyl all the time...even the "Absolutely State of the Art."


----------

